# New Throwdown Master



## bmudd14474 (Mar 18, 2017)

Well as you have seen Throwdowns are on the way back. We have had a member that has wanted to get this going for a bit. I have talked to him and he is down with being the throwdown master.

Please join me in thanking 

 dirtsailor2003
 for leading this charge. 


View media item 520417


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2017)

Looking forward to it! Let the games begin! 

Wow even get my own badge, lol!


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks guys, looking forward to it!


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Congrats,looking forward to seeing the competitions!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 18, 2017)

This should be a lot of fun!

Great work Case!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Thanks guys, looking forward to it!






b-one said:


> Congrats,looking forward to seeing the competitions!






CrankyBuzzard said:


> This should be a lot of fun!
> 
> Great work Case!



Thanks looking forward to getting the Throwdowns back up and running!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2017)

You were asleep in the meeting again when bmudd started the topic and had to shout "shut up" to calm everyone down, you woke up and thought he said stand up, didn't ya?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> You were asleep in the meeting again when bmudd started the topic and had to shout "shut up" to calm everyone down, you woke up and thought he said stand up, didn't ya?



Bwahahahahaha!

All my own doing on this one!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 18, 2017)

Oh man!  This is going to be great!  First throwdown should be Sous Vide for a minimum of 3 weeks haha


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 18, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Oh man!  This is going to be great!  First throwdown should be Sous Vide for a minimum of 3 weeks haha



I gigglesnorted a bit at that one!  :laugh1:


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2017)

Smooth move Dirt....   Looking forward to the new master...  The "Old Master" did an awesome job...  You've got big shoes to fill...   We're all behind you....  "one way or another".....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2017)

Sounds like fun again. 

I will be on the sidelines for a while watching. Got some things on the burner


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

I am in.   I love TD's.    Maybe I can win one.

Gets the creative juices flowing.

Any prizes for winning?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am in.   I love TD's.    Maybe I can win one.
> 
> 
> Gets the creative juices flowing.
> ...



Adam,

Yes there will be prizes. This is going to be fully sanctioned. We will be using the rules that are found here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I gigglesnorted a bit at that one!


Hahah sous vide is all the rage on here these days.  I have to admit, I have been having fun with it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2017)

I enjoy Viewing the Entries more than entering myself!!

Hardest thing is usually Picking a Winner!!!

Good on you, Case!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

Way to go Case!

This should be a good one!

Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2017)

Case I am sure you will do a great job

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

First Throwdown is now up and running!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...rumble-march-2017-throwdown-time#post_1682593


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice Case, thanks for getting this started up again !   :2thumbs:


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 19, 2017)

Throwdown Master!  Thanks Case!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice Case, thanks for getting this started up again !   :2thumbs:



Thank you Justin, I'll be looking for your entries!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> :77:    Throwdown Master!  Thanks Case!



ThNk you and you're welcome!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 15, 2017)

Glad to see you took the job Case.  We really need more throwns around here.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Glad to see you took the job Case. We really need more throwns around here.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary! Next throwdown is coming up soon!


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 17, 2017)

Never done a Throwdown, but I am sure the the Master will encourage us all to join in!


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 17, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Never done a Throwdown, but I am sure the the Master will encourage us all to join in!


Looking forward in participating in my first...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Never done a Throwdown, but I am sure the the Master will encourage us all to join in!



That's right! The next one will be post d later this week so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## disco (Apr 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking forward to it! Let the games begin!
> 
> Wow even get my own badge, lol!


I just hope you can still compete! Thanks for taking this on, Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2017)

Disco said:


> I just hope you can still compete! Thanks for taking this on, Case.


I had to give up my right to compete! No biggy for me. I can't even vote! that's harder than not being able to compete!


----------



## disco (Apr 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I had to give up my right to compete! No biggy for me. I can't even vote! that's harder than not being able to compete!


What! We need a coup d'etat! The people will rise to allow contest entry! You can be the revolutionary leader. I will be the minister of information. Don't worry that it is usually the leader who gets shot in a failed coup, you are the right guy for the job!


----------

